# That's our boy... :)



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

Make us Proud Crispin!!!!!!!


----------



## Pierre Couture (Oct 28, 2004)

And don't forget Marie-Pier Baudet...  She hails from my neck of the woods :tea:


----------



## kiwitahi (Dec 11, 2011)

That's fricken hilarious!!! LOL!!! Awesome!! Best of luck!


----------



## kiwitahi (Dec 11, 2011)

I must be missing something here? We have two of the best archers in Canada mentioned in this post going to compete in the Olympic games. Almost 300 people have viewed this post and only 4 people have said, go man go, or you go girl. That's giver sh*t in old people language. Im just wondering?? The people that viewed this post, are you from timbuck3. Or did you forgot to cheer on your fellow Canadians?????. Sorry if I offended any one from timbuck2!


----------



## Xenomorph (Jun 18, 2012)

You go guys. Have fun and make us proud.


----------



## Fixerman812 (Sep 28, 2008)

kiwitahi said:


> I must be missing something here? We have two of the best archers in Canada mentioned in this post going to compete in the Olympic games. Almost 300 people have viewed this post and only 4 people have said, go man go, or you go girl. That's giver sh*t in old people language. Im just wondering?? The people that viewed this post, are you from timbuck3. Or did you forgot to cheer on your fellow Canadians?????. Sorry if I offended any one from timbuck2!


Congrats on 16th place!


----------

